# MY05 3-series sedan initial info



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

We've received our August allocations, and in them we have received allocations for the first month of the 2005 model year for the 325i, 325xi, 330i, and 330xi. *Note that BMW has not yet released an official ordering guide, identified any significant changes, or released any pricing.* We have been instructed to use existing specifications and pricing for the time being, though, which leads me to believe that there will be few changes.

The only notable changes are as follows (so far these changes are confirmed for *August production only*, so we don't know if these will stay around for the rest of the model year):

Moonroof is standard
Wood trim replaces the titanium-finish trim as the "standard" trim
Looks like the 325 premium package now includes lumbar support for the front seats

Note that coupes and convertibles built in August will still be 2004s. The 2005 model year will start in September for 3 series coupes and convertibles (and wagons, I presume... I've heard nothing about them :eeps: ), 5 series, 6 series, 7 series and X3. October will be the start of production for MY05 X5 and Z4.

*Of similar importance*, we received notice today that *all current "market allowance" programs (read: incentives) WILL END this month and will not be extended* . BMW will switch back over to subsidized lease rates and residuals next month and will no longer use market allowances. We have no idea yet how that will effect prices, though. New programs will be announced July 1.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Hmmmm.....

Thanks for the info. 

Does it appear that the new 3.0 engine discussed today will make its way to the E60 for MY 2005:dunno:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

vexed said:


> Hmmmm.....
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Does it appear that the new 3.0 engine discussed today will made its way to the E60:dunno:


Vexed--

I feel confident that this year will find only minor changes (trim, standard equipment, maybe a few colors) on the various BMW models. MY06 is lining up to be the next year of big change for BMW.

I have no reason to believe that you'll see any changes so soon in the E60. Expect to see that engine first appear stateside in the new 3er, and then phased into the 5er and the SUVs.


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

Thanks Filip. I am encouraged by the return of supporting leases.:drive:


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> Wood trim replaces the titanium-finish trim as the "standard" trim


Ew.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

The Roadstergal said:


> Ew.


 :dunno:

I think the wood trim in 325i with the black interior looks good.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Premium Package is going to be rather obsolete. What comes with it now? Power seats, autolights and OBC? It better be dirt cheap.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 9, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> :dunno:
> 
> I think the wood trim in 325i with the black interior looks good.


Any idea if any other trims besides wood will be available as an option? I'm not a big fan of the wood either, and had planned to get a 325i without premium package this fall.
Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Jim H said:


> Any idea if any other trims besides wood will be available as an option? I'm not a big fan of the wood either, and had planned to get a 325i without premium package this fall.
> Thanks,
> Jim


Since Al Columns is a NC option on PP in 04, I would speculate that this (or some other 'metallic' trim) would continue to be available.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Kaz said:


> Since Al Columns is a NC option on PP in 04, I would speculate that this (or some other 'metallic' trim) would continue to be available.


Aluminum columns (formerly requiring Premium Package) is now a no-cost substitute for wood trim.


----------



## bavarian19 (May 11, 2003)

I think its a good idea for the wood trim in case you wanted the sand or NB interior w/o the premium package :thumbup: 


But black interior should have silver trim IMO :eeps:


----------



## jgrgnt (Apr 27, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> :dunno:
> 
> I think the wood trim in 325i with the black interior looks good.












I agree.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> :dunno:
> 
> I think the wood trim in 325i with the black interior looks good.


I'm just not a fan of wood in cars, in general. Good to hear that Al is a no-cost option, though.

I doubt I'll be looking at a 3 anytime in the future, but I'm assuming that what applies to 3s will tend to apply to 1s and 2s....


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

So when you say that moonroof and wood trim are standard, does that mean that they are free? Or is it like before where you have to order and pay for a moonroof even if you don't want it?

If these are free, maybe I'll do another E46 with an ED pickup in early October.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

xspeedy said:


> So when you say that moonroof and wood trim are standard, does that mean that they are free? Or is it like before where you have to order and pay for a moonroof even if you don't want it?
> 
> If these are free, maybe I'll do another E46 with an ED pickup in early October.


'Free' in the sense that it's not additional cost on top of the car.
Likely not free in that new price of car wit more stuff=more than last year's price.


----------



## Jim H (Feb 9, 2004)

Kaz said:


> 'Free' in the sense that it's not additional cost on top of the car.
> Likely not free in that new price of car wit more stuff=more than last year's price.


You're probably right. I'm just hoping that the price won't go up TOO much, so at least you get the moonroof for less than it would cost you if you bought an '04 and added the option.


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

Jim H said:


> You're probably right. I'm just hoping that the price won't go up TOO much, so at least you get the moonroof for less than it would cost you if you bought an '04 and added the option.


If I had to guess, I'd say MSRP will go up by just under $1k. Some of it would be to offset the cost of the new standard bits, some to make up for the stronger euro.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Kaz said:


> If I had to guess, I'd say MSRP will go up by just under $1k. Some of it would be to offset the cost of the new standard bits, some to make up for the stronger euro.


It's easier and cheaper I bet for BMW to do the roof on every car standard as they'll know exactly how many they're gonna need and they won't need to retool or do anything differently on one major component of the car.

You can have any color you want, as long as you want black.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

Nooooo!!! they're making moonroofs standard!!!


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

Matthew330Ci said:


> Nooooo!!! they're making moonroofs standard!!!


That's probably only for the short '05 E46 run. I bet it won't be standard on the E90.

Better not be, cause I don't want one - what is it, 80 lbs at the furthest point from the center of gravity? I'd rather have a little less body lean and use the grand to buy a nice flatscreen TV for the bedroom!


----------



## Maverick88 (Jul 5, 2003)

Matthew330Ci said:


> Nooooo!!! they're making moonroofs standard!!!


 I think he said it's for august production only. I believe it is common practice to require specific options on early production cars.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

jgrgnt said:


> I agree.


I still think the best 3 series trim was the high gloss black offered on the 2001 and prior cars. Subtle, sporty and somewhat high-tech looking. Not as obvious and "in your face" as the aluminum and more fitting than wood.

I'm surprised they still haven't made the center armrest standard. :dunno:


----------



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

robg said:


> I still think the best 3 series trim was the high gloss black offered on the 2001 and prior cars. Subtle, sporty and somewhat high-tech looking. Not as obvious and "in your face" as the aluminum and more fitting than wood.
> 
> I'm surprised they still haven't made the center armrest standard. :dunno:


Wait, I thought they did the armrest last year.

I agree, I liked the old gloss black, though I sold mine when I put CF in.


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

Kaz said:


> Wait, I thought they did the armrest last year.
> 
> I agree, I liked the old gloss black, though I sold mine when I put CF in.


Armrest was standard on my '03 325i. The only options I have are SP and moonroof.


----------



## FenPhen (Jan 13, 2004)

Kaz said:


> Premium Package is going to be rather obsolete. What comes with it now? Power seats, autolights and OBC? It better be dirt cheap.


Auto headlights/wipers and OBC are standard on the 330i.

Guess premium package gets you leather, power seats, dimming mirror, and BMW Assist.

This basically follows the E39's run though isn't it? Was the moonroof always standard on the E39 or just toward the end of production?


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

I thought they only raised the prices on Jan. 1. If so, wouldn't that mean that the moonroof would indeed be "free"?

If not, then I agree with Kaz. The price will be raised so that it will appear to be free, but in actuality will be most definitely not free.


----------



## xspeedy (Apr 10, 2003)

FenPhen said:


> Auto headlights/wipers and OBC are standard on the 330i.
> 
> Guess premium package gets you leather, power seats, dimming mirror, and BMW Assist.
> 
> This basically follows the E39's run though isn't it? Was the moonroof always standard on the E39 or just toward the end of production?


Power seats are standard in the 330i, optional in the 325.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

swchang said:


> I thought they only raised the prices on Jan. 1. If so, wouldn't that mean that the moonroof would indeed be "free"?
> 
> If not, then I agree with Kaz. The price will be raised so that it will appear to be free, but in actuality will be most definitely not free.


There is no standard for raising prices. They normally have a minor increase at the beginning of the model year, but last year they raised prices January 1.


----------



## rothsran (Jun 25, 2004)

Sarafil, you mentioned that they will be doing away with the incentives as of June 30th and will be focusing on lease deals. Any guesstimate as to how aggressive they will be wil money factors and residuals on the '04 325xi and 330xi? Or am I am better off waiting until August/September? I will be a first-time BMW buyer/lessee and am trying to determine when to pull the trigger for the best possible deal. Thanks for your help.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

rothsran said:


> Sarafil, you mentioned that they will be doing away with the incentives as of June 30th and will be focusing on lease deals. Any guesstimate as to how aggressive they will be wil money factors and residuals on the '04 325xi and 330xi? Or am I am better off waiting until August/September? I will be a first-time BMW buyer/lessee and am trying to determine when to pull the trigger for the best possible deal. Thanks for your help.


I've got no idea... I don't want to tell you that you can get a better deal next month and see the opposite happen. But, using basic logic and historical trends, you'll see that in the past, lease payments have not normally gone down as the model year progresses. They usually start high in the fall, when residuals are high but so are the rates, the level out in the spring when the programs are good to push strong sales, and they go back up in the fall when the rates drop, but the residuals drop as well.

Inventory of '04 3-series sedans is dropping, so I don't know if BMW will have to get crazy with their programs like they had to last fall. There's no way to tell what way the numbers will go.

I'd play it safe and say do something now if you're ready. If not, be prepared for the numbers to change in either direction.


----------



## daftsynth (Oct 10, 2002)

I'm planning to order a 3 coupe, should I order a 2004 or wait for a 2005? :dunno:


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

daftsynth said:


> I'm planning to order a 3 coupe, should I order a 2004 or wait for a 2005? :dunno:


We don't know anything about the 2005 coupes/convertibles yet (we don't get allocations for those until next month), so I can't advise you on any changes.

How long will you keep the car? Are you buying/leasing? Do you mind paying more (less discount) on one of the first 2005s versus one of the last 2004s?

Can't really give you advice without knowing a bit more about what you're looking for.


----------



## daftsynth (Oct 10, 2002)

SARAFIL said:


> We don't know anything about the 2005 coupes/convertibles yet (we don't get allocations for those until next month), so I can't advise you on any changes.
> 
> How long will you keep the car? Are you buying/leasing? Do you mind paying more (less discount) on one of the first 2005s versus one of the last 2004s?
> 
> Can't really give you advice without knowing a bit more about what you're looking for.


I'll plan on doing Euro Delivery. A local dealer has agreed to $600 over invoice! I will buy the car and plan to keep the car for at least 5 years.

I can have an August delivery date if I act quickly or wait until October for a 2005.


----------



## Chris90 (Apr 7, 2003)

daftsynth said:


> I'll plan on doing Euro Delivery. A local dealer has agreed to $600 over invoice! I will buy the car and plan to keep the car for at least 5 years.
> 
> I can have an August delivery date if I act quickly or wait until October for a 2005.


Does anyone know if the dealer gets the incentives if you Euro Deliver? For example, if you ordered one today while there is a $2400 incentive, would you get it? I'd guess no. But what if you took US delivery when there was an incentive, could you get that?


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

Dawg90 said:


> Does anyone know if the dealer gets the incentives if you Euro Deliver? For example, if you ordered one today while there is a $2400 incentive, would you get it? I'd guess no. But what if you took US delivery when there was an incentive, could you get that?


No incentives apply to ED cars, but lease programs do.

Plus, you must *take delivery* during the program dates to qualify for marketing allowances. It doesn't matter when (if) you order, just when you take delivery,


----------



## Wkerat (Feb 16, 2004)

Any word on the M3? I am debating between it and an audi s4, i am just scared the new m3 will make this one depreciate ultra fast. Also, any idea on what the color options will be? I really like the esterol blue...


----------



## Jim H (Feb 9, 2004)

For those who wanted to know, the word is that the price, at least for the 325i, is going up by a hefty $1200 MSRP to $29,300. My dealer confirmed the moonroof, myrtle wood (AC no cost), and lumbar with Premium Package. He did not know if the lumbar would also come with the power memory seats stand alone option. 

As far as the dealer knew, there would be no new colors for the sedan, but the coupe will get 2 colors and new wheels as well. 

I think 1200 is a bit much to go up, even with the moonroof, but what do I know?


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

SARAFIL said:


> *Of similar importance*, we received notice today that *all current "market allowance" programs (read: incentives) WILL END this month and will not be extended* . BMW will switch back over to subsidized lease rates and residuals next month and will no longer use market allowances. We have no idea yet how that will effect prices, though. New programs will be announced July 1.


Looks like we were all scammed. Incentives ending and not being extended? My ass.


----------



## TLudwig (Mar 30, 2004)

swchang said:


> Looks like we were all scammed. Incentives ending and not being extended? My ass.


They certainly ended for the coupe...


----------



## sniper6182 (Apr 24, 2004)

SARAFIL said:


> :dunno:
> 
> I think the wood trim in 325i with the black interior looks good.


if you're older than 30 =)

alum trim is sporty & classy :thumbup:


----------

